# Installed Wrong Bios



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

I installed the wrong BIOS version onto my computer(Windows XP) And now my computer wont boot up properly which makes perfectly good sense i suppose. Is there any way that I can fix this?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Install the correct BIOS?


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

How can I install the correct bios if my computer wont boot?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

new bios chip

http://www.badflash.com/


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

hi Prybar, welcome to tsf.

you need to post the make and model info for your motherboard, with that info we can determine if it's possible to correct the problem without having to resort to buying a new bios chip.


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

Thank you for giving me the Badflash link, im going to save that for a last measure.

This is a link to my motherboard, which I now feel like a complete moron for not finding earlier.. I tried, but I just stumbled across it today. Now obviously there is the link to the Bios, but is there a way I can install it without booting up my computer? I do have another laptop computer that I can access with my broken computers hard drive.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Prybar said:


> Thank you for giving me the Badflash link, im going to save that for a last measure.
> 
> This is a link to my motherboard, which I now feel like a complete moron for not finding earlier.. I tried, but I just stumbled across it today. Now obviously there is the link to the Bios, but is there a way I can install it without booting up my computer? I do have another laptop computer that I can access with my broken computers hard drive.





you forgot link to your motherboard :tongue:


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

......http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Pr...ategoryID=1&DetailName=Bios&MenuID=46&LanID=9 Im a moron


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOS-Chip:ECS-N...temQQimsxZ20090618?IMSfp=TL090618179002r19313


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

If I re-formatted my hard drive would that fix the problem? Since I updated my Bios, does that actually store the bios onto the chip and cant be fixed unless I get a new one?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Bios is not on the hard drive it's on the chip if the PC will not even attempt to boot reflashing the chip with the proper equipment or replacing the are the only options of which buying the new chip is the cheapest.


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

Will do, thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

let's try a couple of tricks to see if we can kickstart this board...

1. unplug the power, press the power on button for 10 seconds then open case and remove battery (it's coin size and located lower middle of board), next locate 3 pin terminal CLR_CMOS (on right edge below SATA connectors) and move jumper from pin 1-2 to 2-3 then leave computer as is for 30 minutes.

2. move jumper back to pin 1-2 and reinsert battery. plug in ac power and press power on button then tap Del key several times to load bios setup.

if above didn't work then do #3.

3. if that's the correct link for your mobo above then download bios version *09/01/05* (will be 70509105.zip file) and then extract the *70509105.rom* file and transfer it to an empty floppy disk and rename it *AMIBOOT.ROM* now put the floppy in the troubled pc and power on.

AMI uses a boot block guard to recover from corrupt bios and it seeks a floppy drive for a file named AMIBOOT.ROM (that's why bios file needs to be renamed). there is no video display so watch for the floppy drive light to indicate it's being used then wait about 5 minutes for file to be copied into bios, should hear 4 beeps indicating finished copying. reboot and press del key.


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

I did that, but if my bios is coroupt, isnt it possible that it wouldnt even recognize a floppy drive? Because I got the file onto a floppy, and when I put it in my computer and turned my computer on, the floppy light was on, but when I took the floppy disk out after about 30 minutes(My computer isnt slow, it wouldnt take that long for a 512 KB file.) The floppy drive light remained on. Is this something that can be fixed, is the floppy drive bad? Whats up.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

RMA the board back to the manuf / they reflash them for free


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

RMA? Sorry im new to all this. I assume its something about mailing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Return Material Authorization > Put a support ticket in with ECS and see if they will take it back and reflash the Bios.


----------



## Prybar (Jun 19, 2009)

linderman said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/BIOS-Chip:ECS-N...temQQimsxZ20090618?IMSfp=TL090618179002r19313


Sorry its been so long. Ive been doing other things in my life besides this computer. Anyways I bought that chip, it arrived and it didnt work. When I took the chip out the pins were slightly bent so I informed the seller and he sent me a new one free of charge. I got this one today and the pins were slightly bent too wide. I have a feeling that really isnt a problem, but when I carefully bent the pins to the right angle(VERY Carefully), put it in the computer and it STILL didnt work. Is there another thing that I could be doing wrong? The computer stopped working when I installed the wrong bios, so im doubtful that there is any other problem. BTW I have gotten a new hard drive in prep for a working computer, and windows is already installed onto it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would send the board back to ECS (the manufacturer) and they will replace the board


----------

